# $1500 solar kit



## barn-apart (Feb 10, 2005)

Given a $1.5k budget to buy panels, inverter, and charge controller that would handle both wind and solar. My questions are what voltage would anyone suggest? Does anyone know of any package deals that may be purchased in or near that figure? Would it be better to buy charge controller and inverter combination or as seperate units? I will buy the battery bank to match voltage seperate. Any suggestion and info is greatly apreciated.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

12volt, System would be too small to consider a higher voltage.

Sunelec.com has a kit in that price range but don't know if the charge controller will handle wind. That kind of depends on the type of wind generator.

http://sunelec.com/Systems/1000_watt/body_1000_watt.html


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

Found dmsolar while looking at solarcoupons. com This place has some good prices for panels but they might make you buy several panels to get these prices. http://dmsolar.com/solar-module-2.html I might get two 200w mono-crystalline for motor home if they will sell just two for that price. $4/w Just trying to learn so cannot give much advice.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

It seems that you are speaking of a stand alone system rather than having it grid intertie.
Battery purchase will take a fair chunk of your change. 

I don't know your commuting habits, your vehicle, the frequency of such, etc. but you might also consider using a battery isolator and charging a second or second and third battery while driving. http://www.bcae1.com/battiso.htm http://www.e-marine-inc.com/products/alternators/isolators.html

Several years ago I installed a telephone line at my farm and used tractor time and my driving time between home and farm to charge batteries to power my computer and a few lights. It worked well for my limited usage. With newer computers using less energy and with compact fluorescents it might work quite well.

Personally I think photovoltaics (and perhaps driving generation) are the way to go UNTIL one can afford a really efficient wind unit.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use a 12v system and it works well for me, you will need more then one or two batterys so charging them in a car would not be practical.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

A few more kits

http://www.partsonsale.com/cabins2intermediate.html


----------

